# Kallie's home!



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

We got up @ 4:15 this morning to go get our little ray of sunshine! Neither of us could sleep. The trip home - no crying, but she did throw up 4 times. Good thing I insisted that we take towels! The 2 hr drive was a lot for her. Poor thing. She did sleep a good portion of the drive.

Home & play! She loves her little Kong ball. I roll it, tell her to bring it back & drop it. She's doing it successfully every time. She loves her kibble filled Kong in her ex-pen. We did have a little crying at first, but I finally got her to settle with the Kongs. She went outside & played, pottied (yeah!!! a party!). Neighbors came over & played with her. She's been awake for about 3 hrs, so I put her in the crate with her Kong. Boy did she hate that! Carried on something fierce. I waitged til she settled for a few seconds, then let her out & treated her. Again, good settle. Right now she's lying on the floor beside me. She's so tired.

I'm not sure what to do about the crate. Do I go ahead & put her in there & let her cry it out? I don't want her to view it as punishment. But she clearly wants to sleep right her on the floor beside me. What should I do?

Pat


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

if it were ME, I'd let her sleep where ever she crashes then take her out to pee IMMEDIATLY when she starts stirring ... OR if you really want to have her in the crate, put her in there were she can SEE you at all times and then ignore her cries, as long as you KNOW she just went potty... just make sure you are watching her and WITH her at ALL times when she is outside the crate! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Can't wait to see lots of PICTURES!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

My coming back into the room is what finally got her to settle. Like I said, as soon as she settled for a minute, then I released her. Feeling my way thru this!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad she is home, I would let her play all day with some time in crate.
Try to get through the first night. Glad she is having fun.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!! I always say we make all our mistakes with the first one. I don't mean bad ones, we just kind of fall for their cute faces. Human babies often cry when we put them down...we can't hold them all the time. You need to decide what will work for you, be realistic. My guys will all (except Boo Boo) settle in a crate, Yogi is the best boy, but Misty use to cry in her crate at class, I covered her crate and let her do it. Khloe loves her crate at home, she has two, but during class (often my dogs have classes that back each other) she does not like it and does not want to wait her turn, she is learning. The point is will you want to travel, stay in hotels, visit family or friends over night, if you can get them to settle in the crate you can do it all. It's nice to go to dinner and know your pup is safe back at the hotel in a crate, visiting realtives some times even a dog who is fully house trained will mark or pee in a knew place, the crate when you can't watch them makes you a better guest.

When putting her down for the night your bedroom where she can see you can work. All the best, can't wait to see pictures and hear all about her, these are just suggestions to get you to thinking, because these cute pups can wrap us around their tails and we're done.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone. She's quite content to just lay on the floor. I have her ex-pen door open so she can get to her water. She still hasn't slept & is very tired. But we have to run an errand & I don't want her wailing in her crate for an hour while we're gone. So will just take her with us. Gotta run & will check back in when we get home


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats Pat. here's a good article on crate training. More pics. http://ahimsadogtraining.com/blog/crate-training-dogs-puppies/


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats! Glad she's home. And, don't forget . . . this is *:whoo::whoo:FUN*!!!!:whoo::whoo:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww...I see her cute little face on your avatar picture! Congrats...enjoy!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Just got home. We've been out & about all day. No more carsickness! 1 thing down :whoo:
She needs to eat. Have her in the ex-pen, but sh'e not really happy. Not crazy crying like the crate, but whining. She has her food, water, kongs, blankie, chewtoys & crate. She's staying in the ex-pen for a while. Needs more "settle lessons". But we've had 3 successful pees & 2 successful poops outside. :whoo::whoo: That gets a double whoo!! Now she's just sitting in the ex-pen looking at me. I'm not looking in her direction. She just laid down. Glad to see that!! Oh, the water bottle - she's much more interested in chewing on it than drinking. I've given her a small bowl of water in her pen also, so she can choose. I know the breeder had the water bottles.

Lise, take notes! You're getting details here. I'm really hoping this evening goes well. 

Took her to 2 stores today, so she met lots of people. No issues there. She's very friendly. I feel like a new proud mama! People comment & I just beam.

I'll check back in a little later. Going to the family room out of her sight. We'll see how this goes. I've typed all of this & she's still quiet in her pen. Laying down, but still looking at me. I can tell she's already attached herself to me more than DH. But he's not as exhuberant as I am in playing & giving praise. I look like a blooming idiot! But my next door neighbor is a trainer & she says I'm doing that right. Party central!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Dave - forgot, thanks for the article. I'm printing it & will read while she's resting. Oh, she -just fell asleep. I'm going to leave her along. She's in the ex-pen, not in her crate.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How exciting! It sounds like things are going great. Your neighbor is a trainer? How nice for you! Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

As I said in a previous thread, I really need a new camera! If you only knew how many butt or tail shots I got today! But here are some of the better ones.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

We've had successful pees & poops today, except for 1 pee in kitchen which was entirely DH's fault. I was really upset at him, but let it go. Already done, can't take it back. He's been much more attentive after that! It's 8:30 pm now & she's back in her ex-pen. Water was taken up @ 8:00. She's sound asleep. We've played hard many times today. She's getting better about settling herself in her pen. We were out of the room for about an hr this afternoon. Every time we peeked in, she was either chewing on a toy or sitting there looking around.

Still not loving the crate, but Dave, I read the article you posted & used some of the tips to at least get her to go in it without freaking out. Tossing kibble in & she goes in after it. Telling her "good crate" each time. Several times I even closed the door for maybe 10 seconds, then released her again with party praise. It may take a while, but we'll work thru it. Thanks for your help!

Kallie's had a very big day today. We're all tired. DH has already crashed. Kallie's crashed. I'm exhausted, but staying up til 10:00 to take her out one more time. 

I've enjoyed everyone's well-wishes & comments. Thanks for helping make her first day in her forever home a memorable one! Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

aaahhh he looks like his peach monkey.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Pat, she is just adorable and looks like she is feeling right at home already! You're doing a great job but don't worry about the little bumps in the road when it comes to potty training. Just remember - there will be good days and bad but she will get there!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

She's absolutely adorable and it sounds like she's got a great forever home. Best wishes to all of you. I will be anxious to hear about your first night.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

She is absolutely adorable! Congrats on getting her to settle in the ex-pen. She'll do better everyday as she gets accustomed to your routines. Sounds like you are off to a great start!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YAY! Sounds like a fantastic first day and you are off to a fantastic start!!! Hope you are getting lots of puppy cuddles and licks!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's so cute! Sounds as if you've had a just about perfect first day. Hope tonight goes as well. Love the pictures.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Paying Attention*



Sparkle said:


> Just got home. We've been out & about all day. No more carsickness! 1 thing down :whoo:
> She needs to eat. Have her in the ex-pen, but sh'e not really happy. Not crazy crying like the crate, but whining. She has her food, water, kongs, blankie, chewtoys & crate. She's staying in the ex-pen for a while. Needs more "settle lessons". But we've had 3 successful pees & 2 successful poops outside. :whoo::whoo: That gets a double whoo!! Now she's just sitting in the ex-pen looking at me. I'm not looking in her direction. She just laid down. Glad to see that!! Oh, the water bottle - she's much more interested in chewing on it than drinking. I've given her a small bowl of water in her pen also, so she can choose. I know the breeder had the water bottles.
> 
> Lise, take notes! You're getting details here. I'm really hoping this evening goes well.
> ...


I'm hanging on to every word. I'm such a sucker too. I'm sure if Ted crys, I'll be right there climbing in the crate with himound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love seeing the pictures, what a cute little face.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Yay Kallie looks like she is in the best home ever! She is adorable. Hope my first full day goes half as well. Congrats and remember, I'm still taking notes!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is a real cutie. Just had to post this for you. Top one was my Kodi when we brought him home. You know who the one is on the bottom.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

OMG both such absolute cutey pies


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Michele, they really do look alike! Did Kodi keep his ear coloring? I'm really hoping Kallie does. They're just so darned cute. Can you post a recent pic of Kodi?


----------

